
Private firm may track all email and calls in UK - bd
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2008/dec/31/privacy-civil-liberties
======
jaydub
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretty_Good_Privacy> see Phil Zimmerman's Why I
wrote PGP article

